# Graphic Designer Moving to Singapore



## missmil (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there,

im a 23 year old, started working only last May in Australia and I got an offer to work in Singapore as a graphic designer now. I'm new here so it will be great to know whats the living life in singapore.

*1. I was wondering what is the ideal salary to survive in Singapore?* I'm looking at asking for 2800 per month but my friend say people usually slash 200 bucks from your expected salary. 

I checked the other threads about living in sg, so far concluded with:
a. Mobile phone bill - 100
b. water & electricity -200
c. Internet -70
d. Landline - 30
e. Rental - ~1000?
f. Food - 300
g. Transportation - 150

*2. Do i have to pay taxes?* I heard it's like 15% per annum? 

*4. Do companies usually give any health benefits?*

*5. I'm looking for a place as well. *Where is the ideal place to find new places? i'm single and hope not to pay a 1000 for rent!! per month!




Really appreciate whomever that could help out!!! Thanks for your time!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

answers in a nutshell - you can live for the salary offered, or spend all of it on rental ..  

Rental, if you are ok with a room, you can cut it at 500 to 700, and the rest, more or less are there .. 

Health - large companies cover all outpatient, and you can top up for hospitalisation .. 

Tax - look up www.iras.gov.sg - it is not flat - and is it in slabs .. 

Welcome to Singapore


----------

